# craftsman 315.248870



## buford (Apr 6, 2011)

does anyone know where I can download a manual for the Craftsman professional
15amp router, Model 315.248870?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

buford said:


> does anyone know where I can download a manual for the Craftsman professional
> 15amp router, Model 315.248870?


Hi Rob. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Check here: Craftsman or here: Craftsman Manuals for a manual. If you can't find the exact one, maybe you can find one that is close enough.


----------



## Chrisinto (Sep 22, 2021)

buford said:


> does anyone know where I can download a manual for the Craftsman professional
> 15amp router, Model 315.248870?


Did you ever find the manual for that Router? I just picked up the same model and have no manual. 
Thanks

Chris


----------

